# Welcome to the new F@H section



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks to the generousity of W1zzard and Techpowerup, I want to welcome you to the new Folding @ Home subforum. All your hard work has made this upgrade possible. This new section will help our Team grow exponentially. I know the entire team appreciates the veteran folders as well as the newer members that bring cutting edge cards to fold for TPU. OK, let's get posting and grow this team!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 23, 2009)

AWESOME news, good job guys.

Remember, no matter how small the contribution - it's still a worthwhile contribution.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok So who wants to tell me what I need to do to start folding for TPU? Never done it before but im in the process of building a system just for folding.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

SWEET!  Now we will get top 50 for sure!


----------



## driver66 (Feb 23, 2009)

This will be a huge help to organize the HUGE mess we had to work with in one thread 
Now we can have ATI/NVIDIA  and cpu client threads broken down to be more helpful


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 23, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Ok So who wants to tell me what I need to do to start folding for TPU? Never done it before but im in the process of building a system just for folding.



Whats your set up going to be?

Best bet is to use a GPU folding method, as it does the most amount of work.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

Are you saying I should use my 4850 instead of my CPU to do folding?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 23, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Whats your set up going to be?
> 
> Best bet is to use a GPU folding method, as it does the most amount of work.



Well when my board gets back form RMA (Foxconn a7da-s) Ill start putting together a folder...but not sure about what GPU ill use...it will have Phenom 9850BE, 2GB of 1066Mhz Ram and not sure what else ill use but I just need to know what to DL and how to set it up

In the mean time ill fold on my current system when im not using it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 23, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Are you saying I should use my 4850 instead of my CPU to do folding?



Very much so, it folds more WU in a shorter amount of time. That is you get more points.


----------



## driver66 (Feb 23, 2009)

hell yes


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Very much so, it folds more WU in a shorter amount of time. That is you get more points.



Where do I find the GPU client?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 23, 2009)

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

Just set it up exactly like the CPU one, just make sure it has a different Machine ID or the two will conflict.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther
> 
> Just set it up exactly like the CPU one, just make sure it has a different Machine ID or the two will conflict.



Ok sweet, so can i run the CPU one and GPU one at the same time?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 23, 2009)

yup, again just make sure different ID's and your set. IIRC GPU defaults to ID 2 and CPU to ID 1 but its good practice to make sure.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

This is really awesome to have a separate forum just for Folding.

I will be converting all folding to TPU next week!


Suggestion: Buck Nasty Since you are the Folding God here, why don't you make a Guide for folding. Like have all the types of cards that have good PPD and stuff like that to cut down on the thread making?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah a guide would be helpful, like the most efficient settings, etc.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah a guide would be helpful, like the most efficient settings, etc.



Yeah exaclty.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice! I think I got it. So now we have our own "Forum".

Hehe I guess I'm the stupid here. 'Cos I always called our old - I guess "thread" - as Forum.

OK, what really matters is that we made it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My special thanks to my "OLD FOLDING FELLAS"

- BUCK NASTY
- dadi_oh
- infrared
- Kursah
- stanhemi
- oily_17
- Bow
- p_o_s_pc

- And all the other members that are responsible for this number:

100

PS: Buck, I'm really happy for being the n. 2 over here, just because YOU are the N. 1


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

Buck, how many computers do you have folding?  And what are the specs of them?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2009)

Castiel said:


> This is really awesome to have a separate forum just for Folding.
> 
> I will be converting all folding to TPU next week!
> 
> ...


Already working on it. I'm like a kid in a candy store right now



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah a guide would be helpful, like the most efficient settings, etc.


See above



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Buck, how many computers do you have folding?  And what are the specs of them?


I have 6 rigs in total. Four of them are Quad 8800GS/9600GSO rigs. I have a dual 8800GTS 512 rig and lastly a dual 9800GTX+ rig(my main rig). Pulling juice from 2 addt'l rooms with 12/3 extension cords. This folding thing can be detrimental to the addictive type personality. I know mmaakk has several rigs running also. He should post up his farm cause' I know it just got a new addition.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2009)

I cannot afford to even buy one of those!  WOW.


----------



## Homeless (Feb 24, 2009)

New f@h section, sweet


----------



## Kursah (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice work on the F@H section, Buck I gotta hand it to ya, sure many of us donated and voiced our support, but noone I have seen was as huge of a push to get more people folding as you were. You kept it positive and donated a ton, and the great thing is how much the F@H support has grown here in the last 6 months, it's been just astonishing to see. Great work TPU!


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad to finally see a dedicated folding section here


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2009)

yessss! top 100... we gots to get official now


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have 6 rigs in total. Four of them are Quad 8800GS/9600GSO rigs. I have a dual 8800GTS 512 rig and lastly a dual 9800GTX+ rig(my main rig). Pulling juice from 2 addt'l rooms with 12/3 extension cords. This folding thing can be detrimental to the addictive type personality. I know mmaakk has several rigs running also. He should post up his farm cause' I know it just got a new addition.



Can you post pics or your farm?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Well when my board gets back form RMA (Foxconn a7da-s) Ill start putting together a folder...but not sure about what GPU ill use...it will have Phenom 9850BE, 2GB of 1066Mhz Ram and not sure what else ill use but I just need to know what to DL and how to set it up
> 
> In the mean time ill fold on my current system when im not using it.



This is not mean't to tell you everything, I'll wait for Buck_Nasty for that. But....

Nvidia cards are the fastest at this time, and their low CPU usage allows you to run the SMP client on your CPU virtually unaffected, unlike the ATI cards.
The sweet spot ($/PPD) seems to be somewhere between the 9800+ GTX to the 216 core GTX260's.  Buck's twin 9800+GTX rig uses ones similar to this
The old thread had lots of good info, you might want to read the last 10-20 *pages*  especially message 4266 @ http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13038&page=171
You can go to Stanford's Folding site and gets tons of info, such as the Wiki that it points you to for the SMP client
XP seems to be easier to use than Vista


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 25, 2009)

Good news but i wish i can fold


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Good news but i wish i can fold



Why are you not folding already? You have the hardware just sitting there going to waste.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 25, 2009)

That 4870x2 can be put to good use. and if its just one card the electricity bill doesn't go up much. Just dont watch tv and read a book instead!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> That 4870x2 can be put to good use. and if its just one card the electricity bill doesn't go up much. Just dont watch tv and read a book instead!



ok ok... i like that OR, OR we DO watch tv AND fold.

if you REALLY feel guilty, invest in solar panels on your roof later in life.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

Who thinks we need Team TPU F@H sigs?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Who thinks we need Team TPU F@H sigs?



THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT TOO!... lets make a thread jbunch to design sigs and such... we can do sigs and/or somthing in out avatars like a stripe at the bottom that says "TPU FOLDING TEAM"

My F@H siggie below is in TPU logo colors, maybe we can do something like that too.  That would be so bad*ss if we had all team members with an official sig/avatar strip.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT TOO!... lets make a thread jbunch to design sigs and such... we can do sigs and/or somthing in out avatars like a stripe at the bottom that says "TPU FOLDING TEAM"
> 
> My F@H siggie below is in TPU logo colors, maybe we can do something like that too.  That would be so bad*ss if we had all team members with an official sig/avatar strip.



Yeah that's what I was thinking...Everyone having a team sig. That would be very bad ass!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking...Everyone having a team sig. That would be very bad ass!



ok so we (yeah i roped you in) started a poll and thread about new sigs: check it out:  This can be the start of something very cool.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks to W1zz for the new sub-forum and to Buck for the extreme effort he has put in to get everyone folding.

Also a big thanks to all who fold in the name of TPU and especially those who have folded for years now without stopping and have contributed lots of help to others looking to start.

The timing of this could not be better as we pass a new milestone and enter the top 100 folding teams.

Hopefully we will get a few stickies, to help take the pain out of setting up Folding@home, for anyone looking to start folding. 



WhiteLotus said:


> .... Just dont watch tv and read a book instead!



That made me 

And if anyone wants to post up their folding farms then pics are always welcome 
EDIT: Just seen the gallery ...so post your pics here


----------



## dna1x (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello all! I just started folding about a week ago using a different name. I thought I would use Folding as topic for a research paper. I also would appreciate a sticky guide for more efficient folding.


----------



## Gam'ster (Feb 25, 2009)

As soon as i get another GPU cabable of folding ill jump right bk to it.


----------

